# Women and Men-Do you enjoy the taste of fanny batter?



## mergirl (Jul 23, 2009)

See, i think its yummy and much more tasty than man paste. I even eat my own; when it is on someones face or when i dip doritos in there...etc
I love how the smell and consistency change during the month so each and every day can be a new taste sensation is you wish! Even at THAT time of the month i still think fanny batter is yum; The metallic twang just adds that special bit of ZING! 
Tell me about your enjoyment of 'Tipping the velvet' and how it tickles your tastebuds!!


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jul 23, 2009)

Just to clarify...you are talking about pussy juice and not shit. Fanny means different things different places, lol.

*sings* he's a scat man!


I've honestly never eaten a girl out, so I wouldn't know.


----------



## mergirl (Jul 23, 2009)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> Just to clarify...you are talking about pussy juice and not shit. Fanny means different things different places, lol.
> 
> *sings* he's a scat man!
> 
> ...



Hehe..yes i am talking pussy juice. Fanny=Vagina here. 
Ive never tasted shit and i'm not sure i want to. 
Oh, you should just eat yourself out..Just to try it like!!


----------



## whitewolfofsc (Jul 23, 2009)

Well if it is pussycream we are talking about here, then definately SIGN ME UP! I enjoy the taste, and even the taste of a woman after we finish, when both our flavors are combined. I also enjoy pausing during the act of penetration, and then go down on the woman for a bit and then get back to penetrating again. I am a wolf-spirit... taste and smell are a big thing for us. So sue me... hee hee hee!


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jul 23, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Hehe..yes i am talking pussy juice. Fanny=Vagina here.
> Ive never tasted shit and i'm not sure i want to.
> Oh, you should just eat yourself out..Just to try it like!!



I know what it means here in the UK, but seeing as I am an American and never knew fanny meant anything other than ass, I thought I would clarify since this site is primarily American.

I find it odd that anyone would eat their own stuff. ew


----------



## Cors (Jul 23, 2009)

I think women taste better too but I am clearly biased.  

I looove fresh clear lubrication and like the variations too, but I don't exactly enjoy day-old sweaty sour cream or menstrual blood complete with chunks of goo.


----------



## whitewolfofsc (Jul 23, 2009)

Ooh! No you DIDN'T go there! LOL! It is the FRESH smell of a woman's pussy. The FRESH smell of her ass, that is just the biggest aphrodesiac. Those pheromones she puts out make me want to grab some hips, penetrate deeply, and hang on for the ride!


----------



## Crystal (Jul 23, 2009)

Cors said:


> I think women taste better too but I am clearly biased.
> 
> I looove fresh clear lubrication and like the variations too, but I don't exactly enjoy day-old sweaty sour cream or menstrual blood complete with chunks of goo.




I think I just threw up in my mouth a little.


----------



## Gingembre (Jul 23, 2009)

I like it (when it's clear & fresh!)...it tastes better than boy juice IMO. However, the phrase "fanny batter" has made me feel nauseous! *gag*


----------



## sugar and spice (Jul 23, 2009)

CrystalUT11 said:


> I think I just threw up in my mouth a little.



Ugh me too.


----------



## Tanuki (Jul 23, 2009)

This thread is awesome if only for reminding me of the term... "fanny batter" and also mentioning the "Scat man!"


----------



## Mini (Jul 23, 2009)

I am officially refrightened re: sex and its various liquids.


----------



## Allie Cat (Jul 23, 2009)

I'm one of those sad pathetic individuals who doesn't much care for the taste of Girl Juice. *goes to sit in the corner*


----------



## SocialbFly (Jul 24, 2009)

Ok here is a big sassy sexy confession...i love to kiss myself off the lips of someone who has just gone down on me, not *that* is sexy as hell....


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 24, 2009)

Divals said:


> I'm one of those sad pathetic individuals who doesn't much care for the taste of Girl Juice. *goes to sit in the corner*


Hope that's a comfortable corner. >_>


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (Jul 24, 2009)

Okay, so are we getting to the point that the *majority* of the threads on this board are ironic?

...And also, ew.


----------



## mossystate (Jul 24, 2009)

SocialbFly said:


> Ok here is a big sassy sexy confession...i love to kiss myself off the lips of someone who has just gone down on me, not *that* is sexy as hell....



:happy:

That's all I will say about THAT.

---

I am so glad I am not a younger woman. I swear I never ran into a man who did not like to do the deed, when I was a young woman. These days, it seems like so many more young guys don't like it, which is cool, in terms of everybody gets to decide what they like...but it does make me wondder why so many...just.....phew!


----------



## mergirl (Jul 24, 2009)

SocialbFly said:


> Ok here is a big sassy sexy confession...i love to kiss myself off the lips of someone who has just gone down on me, not *that* is sexy as hell....



Absolutely!!! :happy:


----------



## Cors (Jul 24, 2009)

SocialbFly said:


> Ok here is a big sassy sexy confession...i love to kiss myself off the lips of someone who has just gone down on me, not *that* is sexy as hell....



I second this!


----------



## mergirl (Jul 24, 2009)

Ekim said:


> Okay, so are we getting to the point that the *majority* of the threads on this board are ironic?
> 
> ...And also, ew.


This thread isn't ironic. It might be if i was on the board of 'anti cunt licking' and i asked people if they enjoyed the taste of fanny batter and divulged that i did too. You may think it is sarcastic or even a pastiche of the seamen thread but to be honests i just wanted to talk about lady juice because i got bored talking about man-paste.
I find it a bit shocking that a lot of men dislike lady juice so feverantly.


----------



## PunkPeach (Jul 24, 2009)

I love the taste of women, it is certainly more refreshing than the taste of a man(although I quite enjoy the taste of that as well.) I almost want to compare it to the difference between drinking a can of milk, or having a can of sprite...but girl juice doesn't have bubbles. I do in fact enjoy the taste of my own as well, be it fresh off my fingers or a lover's lips...but I don't think I have ever dipped chips in it.


----------



## mergirl (Jul 24, 2009)

PunkPeach said:


> I love the taste of women, it is certainly more refreshing than the taste of a man(although I quite enjoy the taste of that as well.) I almost want to compare it to the difference between drinking a can of milk, or having a can of sprite...but girl juice doesn't have bubbles. I do in fact enjoy the taste of my own as well, be it fresh off my fingers or a lover's lips...but I don't think I have ever dipped chips in it.



lmao..i confess i have not either dipped chips in mine but i have some amazing imagary of that happening in my head!!  It might get a bit crumby in there though i would imagine..then you would need to get out the hoover and that would be a whole new story...etc etc.. casualty....explainations...etc etc blah


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (Jul 24, 2009)

mergirl said:


> This thread isn't ironic. It might be if i was on the board of 'anti cunt licking' and i asked people if they enjoyed the taste of fanny batter and divulged that i did too. You may think it is sarcastic or even a pastiche of the seamen thread but to be honests i just wanted to talk about lady juice because i got bored talking about man-paste.



Fair enough, but also the sexuality board is like, three inches up. This seems like an easy fit! Anyway, continue on.


----------



## mergirl (Jul 24, 2009)

Ekim said:


> Fair enough, but also the sexuality board is like, three inches up. This seems like an easy fit! Anyway, continue on.



Yeah..i don't mind if the post gets moved..if its too offensive for the weight board or whatever.. I could always change it to "Do you like the taste of fat vagina juice"? Thus amending it to fit in!  I'm not bothered so long as we are discussing lady liquid.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jul 24, 2009)

SocialbFly said:


> Ok here is a big sassy sexy confession...i love to kiss myself off the lips of someone who has just gone down on me, not *that* is sexy as hell....



YES! ABSOLUTELY YES!! 



mergirl said:


> lmao..i confess i have not either dipped chips in mine but i have some amazing imagary of that happening in my head!!  It might get a bit crumby in there though i would imagine..then you would need to get out the hoover and that would be a whole new story...etc etc.. casualty....explainations...etc etc blah



ROFLMAO! Goodness gracious I love the twisted way your mind works!


----------



## Weeze (Jul 24, 2009)

Having another female go down on you is the single best experience there is. 

That is all. (Never had a guy do it, so sorry if i'm biased)


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Jul 24, 2009)

Love doing it.
Enjoy the taste.
Love making out afterwards.

Almost nothing is more satisfying than going down on a big girl and being enveloped in softness all around.


----------



## Crystal (Jul 24, 2009)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Love doing it.
> Enjoy the taste.
> Love making out afterwards.
> 
> Almost nothing is more satisfying than going down on a big girl and being enveloped in softness all around.




There simply aren't enough men who share this opinion.

*sighs*


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jul 24, 2009)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Love doing it.
> Enjoy the taste.
> Love making out afterwards.
> 
> Almost nothing is more satisfying than going down on a big girl and being enveloped in softness all around.





CrystalUT11 said:


> There simply aren't enough men who share this opinion.
> 
> *sighs*



Amen, I concur!


----------



## Chef (Jul 24, 2009)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Love doing it.
> Enjoy the taste.
> Love making out afterwards.
> 
> Almost nothing is more satisfying than going down on a big girl and being enveloped in softness all around.



Agreed! Tho I prefer the facesitting position.


----------



## Chef (Jul 24, 2009)

I'm reminded of a flight I was on to Britain when a very curvy, large ass bbw leaned against my seat, and my face met her butt, and then she turned to me and apologized in a very thick southern (US) accent, "Oh! Excuse me, and my fanny!"

To which the elderly Briton next to me inhaled his drink, spewing it all over the seat in front of him and coughing violently for a few.


----------



## nykspree8 (Jul 24, 2009)

Uhm yeah, I thought you meant poop and was about to say how effin sick that is, fetish or not lol. I definitely enjoy the taste of it and I def enjoy spending extra quality time down there before going at it..I just think making a girl orgasm from oral before sex makes it just that much better for her  I know some guys hate the thought of going down there, but I <3 it.


----------



## Totmacher (Jul 24, 2009)

That title's just wrong.I really can't give a good reason why I clicked on it, but now I'm too put off bodily fluids to give an honest answer. BTW, is the OP aware of the existence of the Fat Sexuality board? This might be the tiniest bit relevant there.


----------



## Geektastic1 (Jul 24, 2009)

mergirl said:


> lmao..i confess i have not either dipped chips in mine but i have some amazing imagary of that happening in my head!!  It might get a bit crumby in there though i would imagine..then you would need to get out the hoover and that would be a whole new story...etc etc.. casualty....explainations...etc etc blah



I personally think it goes better with celery sticks. 

:happy:


----------



## Geektastic1 (Jul 24, 2009)

Geektastic1 said:


> I personally think it goes better with celery sticks.
> 
> :happy:



And oh yeah, chicken. 

:eat2:


----------



## StarWitness (Jul 24, 2009)

Good Lord, mergirl, what is with you and that term? I'm not fapping over a waffle iron!


----------



## Captain Save (Jul 25, 2009)

You know, Mergirl, reading this thread and the ensuing responses has me grinning like a Cheshire cat, laughing out loud at some of the responses (sour, menstrual references, doritos, waffle irons, etc.) 

I have to wonder, though: can we have it with whipped cream, syrup, butter, orange juice, coffee, and a side order of bacon? 

IHOP, anyone?


----------



## frankman (Jul 25, 2009)

mergirl said:


> See, i think its yummy and much more tasty than man paste. I even eat my own; when it is on someones face or when i dip doritos in there...etc
> I love how the smell and consistency change during the month so each and every day can be a new taste sensation is you wish! Even at THAT time of the month i still think fanny batter is yum; The metallic twang just adds that special bit of ZING!
> Tell me about your enjoyment of 'Tipping the velvet' and how it tickles your tastebuds!!



Although I'm a longshot away from spreading it on toast, I do like the taste.
You're the first person I know of to mention the metallic "twang", so kudo's there.

But to be honest, during that time of the month I won't be eating there. 

I'm a pussy when it comes to vaginas...


----------



## rollhandler (Jul 25, 2009)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Love doing it.
> Enjoy the taste.
> Love making out afterwards.
> 
> Almost nothing is more satisfying than going down on a big girl and being enveloped in softness all around.



This activity and the results are my favorite part of foreplay, at least as equal to the act of sex itself.
This is one of the few activities in sex where you are rewarded immediately if you are doing it right. Whether or not the woman responds in movement or verbally, when the fanny batter flows it is a huge turn on because her body is responding to what I am doing down there.

There is nothing to compare with the unique flavor of a woman responding to oral play. I have never tasted the same flavor or shared the same scent of a woman who is turned on.

It is the singlemost awesome experience to me sexually, made doubly so by her fat thighs wrapped around my ears so soft and warm.

As for making out after, absolutely especially if we are sharing the results of mutual oral. It's two great tastes that taste great together.
Rollhandler


----------



## rollhandler (Jul 25, 2009)

StarWitness said:


> Good Lord, mergirl, what is with you and that term? I'm not fapping over a waffle iron!



That my dear Star can be considered giving her the "Aunt Jemima treatment"
Rollhander


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jul 25, 2009)

rollhandler said:


> That my dear Star can be considered giving her the "Aunt Jemima treatment"
> Rollhander



I started to say "insert rim shot here" and then realized how completely out of context that would have been taken. So I'll just :doh: - hahahaha


----------



## frankman (Jul 25, 2009)

OneWickedAngel said:


> I started to say "insert rim shot here" and then realized how completely out of context that would have been taken. So I'll just :doh: - hahahaha



stupid machine won't let me rep you...


----------



## Crystal (Jul 25, 2009)

krismiss said:


> Having another female go down on you is the single best experience there is.
> 
> That is all. (Never had a guy do it, so sorry if i'm biased)




So, I must try this one day. At least once.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jul 26, 2009)

Am I the only one that gets grossed out by making out after being eaten out? I mean, tasting it on my lovers lips sounds hot butttt in reality it's just.. not.


----------



## exile in thighville (Jul 26, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> Am I the only one that gets grossed out by making out after being eaten out? I mean, tasting it on my lovers lips sounds hot butttt in reality it's just.. not.



it's hot to watch you repuke it 1 cup style


----------



## exile in thighville (Jul 26, 2009)

i love the taste of fanny batter but pussy's just *bleep*in gross


----------



## exile in thighville (Jul 26, 2009)

seriously though i prefer my girlfriend's abnormally delicious bald pussy and butthole to most tastes


----------



## nykspree8 (Jul 26, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> Am I the only one that gets grossed out by making out after being eaten out? I mean, tasting it on my lovers lips sounds hot butttt in reality it's just.. not.



My ex was talking to me about this the other night lol and I guess I agree with her. It would be like a guy putting his peter up my butt hole and then asking me to give him a bj, uhmm no, not gonna happen. But I know there's times when we've made out after the fact and she hasn't objected. I guess she was just really in the moment and just didn't care *shrug*.


----------



## StarWitness (Jul 26, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> Am I the only one that gets grossed out by making out after being eaten out? I mean, tasting it on my lovers lips sounds hot butttt in reality it's just.. not.



I've made out with clean-shaven guys after they've gone down on me, and that's all fine and dandy.

My ex, however, had a goatee, and making out with him post-cunnilingus was... a bit too much for me.

I'm just that picky.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jul 26, 2009)

StarWitness said:


> My ex, however, had a goatee, and making out with him post-cunnilingus was... a bit too much for me.



Seriously gross image.


----------



## suebeehoney (Jul 26, 2009)

I've known only one man in my entire life who had no tolerance for performing oral sex - unfortunately, I married him. He tried a couple times, but let me tell you, nothing is less romantic or erotic than having a man actually gag as he's attempting to perform oral sex on you. And it wasn't for lack of cleanliness or anything like that - I tried everything to turn him on to it - he just couldn't do it. 
(Thank goodness the marriage didn't last forever - I couldn't have continued performing oral on him and not getting it in return. Not that I'm getting it NOW...but that's another story.) 

And I was definitely one of the ones that saw "fanny batter" in the title of this thread and just HAD to click on it because I had to find out what the heck that was....and my mind's eye definitely had the American version of the word "fanny" in mind and was grossing out...LOL


----------



## exile in thighville (Jul 26, 2009)

fanny batter







pussy pancakes


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Jul 26, 2009)

a pussy is like a pancake with a syrup trap


----------



## katorade (Jul 26, 2009)

My sister-in-law spent a few hours one summer coming up with the worst names we could think of for female ejaculate (we were incredibly bored).

I'm gonna have to say that fanny batter is right up there on the gross scale with panty pudding.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jul 26, 2009)

katorade said:


> My sister-in-law spent a few hours one summer coming up with the worst names we could think of for female ejaculate (we were incredibly bored).
> 
> I'm gonna have to say that fanny batter is right up there on the gross scale with panty pudding.



panty pudding .. that is so gross hahaha


----------



## WholeLottaLinda (Jul 27, 2009)

I have never met a guy who did not like it, at least not that i noticed. And i also do like to taste myself from the guys lips, his fingers or whatever body part :eat2: I think it would really bother me if i were with a guy who would not go down on me.... dealbreaker stuff.


----------



## GoldenDelicious (Jul 27, 2009)

EXCUSE ME MERGIRL. I do not have BATTER in my fanny I have liquid silk:smitten:

Fanny batter is a gross description of my love nectar. While we are on the subject You have never tasted my menstruation either so please do not conjure up the image of you with another womans period over your face or I may never kiss you again

However while we are on the subject of likes and dislikes I must add that the taste and smell of your flower and honey is love juice to me:wubu::wubu:


----------



## mergirl (Jul 27, 2009)

GoldenDelicious said:


> EXCUSE ME MERGIRL. I do not have BATTER in my fanny I have liquid silk:smitten:
> 
> Fanny batter is a gross description of my love nectar. While we are on the subject You have never tasted my menstruation either so please do not conjure up the image of you with another womans period over your face or I may never kiss you again
> 
> However while we are on the subject of likes and dislikes I must add that the taste and smell of your flower and honey is love juice to me:wubu::wubu:



Awww.. thats nice.:wubu::wubu: Look GD, I would dip into your beautiful flower at crimson love time if you would let me!


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jul 27, 2009)

GoldenDelicious said:


> EXCUSE ME MERGIRL. I do not have BATTER in my fanny I have liquid silk:smitten:
> 
> Fanny batter is a gross description of my love nectar. While we are on the subject You have never tasted my menstruation either so please do not conjure up the image of you with another womans period over your face or I may never kiss you again
> 
> However while we are on the subject of likes and dislikes I must add that the taste and smell of your flower and honey is love juice to me:wubu::wubu:





mergirl said:


> Awww.. thats nice.:wubu::wubu: Look GD, I would dip into your beautiful flower at crimson love time if you would let me!



*Between "love nectar" and "crimson love" I seriously don't know whether to grab a spoon or a barf bag! *:doh:


----------



## mergirl (Jul 27, 2009)

OneWickedAngel said:


> *Between "love nectar" and "crimson love" I seriously don't know whether to grab a spoon or a barf bag! *:doh:



haha..well we keep both handy at the side of the bed! lmao.


----------



## joswitch (Jul 27, 2009)

mergirl said:


> See, i think its yummy and much more tasty than man paste. I even eat my own; when it is on someones face or when i dip doritos in there...etc
> I love how the smell and consistency change during the month so each and every day can be a new taste sensation is you wish! Even at THAT time of the month i still think fanny batter is yum; The metallic twang just adds that special bit of ZING!
> Tell me about your enjoyment of 'Tipping the velvet' and how it tickles your tastebuds!!



If you hadn't already had TMI, warning TMI ahead!

Ummm... In my experience every woman smells and *tastes* different from another.... her skin, her mouth, her pussy... if you find a girl who smells great (not her perfume, her OWN smell underneath that) she generally tastes great too... :blush: ....provided she's had a shower recently of course...

Very early on in my experience I went down on a girl - who until we got undressed I had thought smelled good... but, ah, no that was perfume! (my sense of smell is much better now I'm older thanks*).... maybe it was just a very strong personal smell.... or maybe she had B.O....  Either way I still went down on her and got her to that "O"... but, ah, things did not taste good.. which put me off for a couple of *years*...  

BUT later experiences, certainly with all my long term lovers were awesome!
One longterm lover tasted... well... like somethingIliketodrinkverymuch....:blush: which was handy for me cos she needed a lengthy (20 - 30mins or more) licking to "O"... I was happy to provide 

I've not gone down on a girl who's on her period, mainly cos all the girls I've dated don't want me to... and although I'm not "bothered" by blood at all and I'm happy to pop a towel on the bed and get on with everything else that can be done for her fun.... (I = guitarist = rythmn in the fingers  ) I don't think I'd fancy eating love juice + blood, to be honest....

I adore going 69 and seeing how many times I can push a girl to "O" before she begs for mercy... it's one of the best things in life EVAH! 
And while I'm happy to come up and kiss straight after - I have no problem washing my face (it needs it by then!) and having a bit of a gargle, if she requires... hell I break off to do that at some point anyway, cos it's a chance for a breather and also cos I don't like to have a sticky face for long...:blush: 

(* as you get older your sense of smell and taste continue to improve. True.)


----------



## frankman (Jul 27, 2009)

I have a Leonard-Cohen-menstrual-sex-Pavlovian-reaction. Every time someone says that they have (oral) sex when the (or one of the) woman's having her period, I'm thinking about flags on marble arches. It's a powerful image.


----------



## StarWitness (Jul 29, 2009)

frankman said:


> I have a Leonard-Cohen-menstrual-sex-Pavlovian-reaction. Every time someone says that they have (oral) sex when the (or one of the) woman's having her period, I'm thinking about flags on marble arches. It's a powerful image.



Leonard Cohen, now there's a man who definitely comes down on the "pro" side of the snatch syrup controversy.


----------



## frankman (Jul 29, 2009)

StarWitness said:


> Leonard Cohen, now there's a man who definitely comes down on the "pro" side of the snatch syrup controversy.



Wow, thanks! I didn't know this song yet. Seems he sure warmed up to te concept since the metaphorical shrug of "life is not a victory march". A veritable ode to fem foam.


----------



## mergirl (Jul 29, 2009)

suebeehoney said:


> And I was definitely one of the ones that saw "fanny batter" in the title of this thread and just HAD to click on it because I had to find out what the heck that was....and my mind's eye definitely had the American version of the word "fanny" in mind and was grossing out...LOL



haha..made you look! Just trying to shock people into being less Americancentric! lmao
If i had wanted to say what you thought 'fanny batter' was i would have said 'jobby juice' !!


----------



## bdog (Jul 30, 2009)

SocialbFly said:


> Ok here is a big sassy sexy confession...i love to kiss myself off the lips of someone who has just gone down on me, not *that* is sexy as hell....



Well... this is definitely good to know. I always felt self-conscious for those 6 seconds in between ladyparts kiss and mouth kiss.

"she's going to be kissing her own juices... surely she must realize? certainly she has to know. is that cool? and my face maybe looks sloppy... and... and..." 

and then things get all kissyfaced and i forget that train of thought.


----------



## bdog (Jul 30, 2009)

It really varies from woman to woman and day to day, but the vast majority of the time it's been pretty positive, or sometimes just a non-entity. Like I'm not particularly conscious of it. 

Once upon time there was a girl I was dating... and it wasn't the best taste... and then it got worse... and I was really worried. Like, this is not cool... potential dealbreaker. And then it never tasted bad again. True story. I don't know if I just got used to her... or her body adapted... or what.

and sometimes a smell can both be attractive and repugnant. I've experienced that, too. 

ohh... and sometimes i've wanted to go down an ex, just to see if i'd remember the smell vividly. i guess a close hug of the person would probably give a big hint.


----------

